# trimming, bunching together, and planting Anacharis



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

anyone ever tried this before?

I'm trimming my Anacharis WEEKLY because the stuff is shooting to the surface and curving over... I have been just randomly finding places to stick the individual trimmings, but I had an idea today to try out.

I trimmed a bunch, grabbed some cotton thread, and bunched the trimmings together and tied them together at the bottom and pushed them into the substrate.

Not sure how it'll work out in the end, but it looks nice in my opinion  if it doesn't work out, oh well, because I'm trimming so much off these stupid plants that I'm going to have to start throwing away the trimmings soon, lol



this isn't the plant's permanent spot in these photos, I just planted it there temporarily to get these photos


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That is the only way I planted Anacharis when I used to have it, but I never tied them. Usually no need. I plant a lot of plants like that. Plant your Wisteria like that next time you trim multiple stems and it will grow like a bush.

Where did you get that plant from? I'd swear it is not Anacharis, although it looks close. I saw a plant about 5 days ago that I think matched it but forgot what it was. I could be wrong.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought this was Anacharis?


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll third that it doesn't look like the anacharis I have... mine matches mec's pic! 

That is how I deal with my cuttings, though, too! The guppies all love it!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I've noticed that too after seeing other peoples photos of their Anacharis... Mine has more slender leaves and doesn't look near as dense...

When I bought it from the LFS, he said it was Anacharis, and it was the first (and only) time I've ever purchased it.

It's kinda funny the cycle this stuff has gone through with me. I bought a small bunch for a whopping $1.99 to put floating in my 10 gallon and give the Dwarf Gourami a place a build bubble nests.













But the stuff just started to die and loose all it's leaves. The leaves were accumulating all over the bottom and clogging up the filter super fast. So when I moved to my 30 gallon, I tossed every bit of it accept for a little 5-6" long bit, and planted that right up front so I could watch it and see how it grows.














Next thing I know, that one piece turns into 2, those 2 turn into 4, those 4 turn into 8, those 8 into 16, and so on and so forth... They're all healthy as can be though and not loosing leaves like before, and growing ridiculously fast!


----------



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have some thing like that in my tank


----------

